# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST Dongle Released V3.04.08 - Discussion Here

## mohamed73

*BST Dongle Released V3.04.08 - Discussion Here*      Release Date: 25/10/2013 
V3.04.08
--------- Added: > Added Samsung Exit Factory Mode option
> Added Samsung auto login to support site match path for selected phone
> First in World GT-I9308 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-I9108 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-S6500 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-S6500D Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-S6500L Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-S6500T Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-I9070 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-I9070P Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-N5100 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-S6810 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-S6810P Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-S5302 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-S5302B Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-I8190 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-I8190L Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-I8190T Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-S6102 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-S6102B Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-S6102E Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World SCH-I579 Flash/*ScreenLock/MEID
> First in World SCH-I829 Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World GT-S7566 Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World GT-S6812 Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World GT-I9190 *ScreenLock
> First in World GT-I9192 *ScreenLock  Information:
* About Samsung Exit Factory Mode option, select "Service" > "Repair" > "Exit Factory Mode". الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
* About Samsung Automatic login to match path, Select Device model and then click "Get Flash file".  
Official Mirrors:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
GsmBest Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hudifi

هل في طريق لتشغل الواجهه القديمه

----------


## berrysab

LJ?LLLLLLLJLJLJLJ

----------

